# Tile Cutter



## UpComingBuilder (Dec 9, 2008)

I am going to purchase a tile cutter. Just wanted to know if this was a good one. 

http://www.amazon.com/MK-Diamond-15...f=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1249839594&sr=1-14

Its a 2Horsepower, 4 1/2 inch blade.

I'm not using it everyday but on weekends if there is a job I need it for. Just for tiles on bathroom floors and the walls. Will the saw last a while? And is the blade too small?


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

The MK-145 saw has good Amazon reviews and has been in production for at least eight years. MK has an excellent reputation for high quality saws but this -145 model though, is their cheapest consumer grade saw.
http://www.mkdiamonddirect.com/cate...48B85F3A285528483F.qscstrfrnt01?categoryId=47

For low cost saw to start in a new business I would go for something bigger like this 7" Bridge model from HF. It does NOT come with the 7" blade so that would be an extra 20 or 30$ more if you choose one their two optional diamond blades.
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=98265
.


----------

